# Rancilio Silvia V3 - Replacement braided steel hose (bypassing boiler)



## kenzocklim (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi all,

I need help!

I have replaced the braided steel hose coming from the pump to the boiler.



*Machine* - Rancilio Silvia V3


*Part description *- Rancilio Silvia - Steel-Braided Hose (190mm)


*Part *- https://www.espressotec.com/rancilio-silvia-steel-braided-hose-190mm-5417.html


*Part number 2 on spare parts diagram* - https://www.espressotec.com/rancilio-silvia-v3-parts-diagram.html


*ISSUE:*

1. All parts rewired and replaced.

2. Machine turned on.

3. Top button on the left is depressed turning on the water pump that SHOULD pump water INTO the boiler and out of the group head.

4. Instead of water exiting the group head, the water bypasses the boiler and rushes out the excess water pipe back into the water tank.

5. Short video of it here - 









Can you help?

Cheers

Kenny


----------

